# My Test and Tren Cycle



## gainztalk (Mar 25, 2017)

Need some advice on my upcoming cycle, which will be my first time doing tren. I've talked to a few friends who have been on gear for 7-10 years now and have gotten mixed advice. some say run 500mg test and 400mg tren / week, others say run 250mg test and 400mg tren / week. I was wondering your guys' take on this, and whether I should use any AI's or anything else with this cycle. I'm looking to lean out while keeping the sides as low as possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jin (Mar 25, 2017)

Welcome to UG.

Give us your background, stats, cycle history (including doses and ai) etc. you'll get better advice.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum !


----------



## gainztalk (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey my stats are as follows: 

26 years old
6'0
215lbs
12%BF

Cycle History:
Test E 500mg/ week for 12 weeks
Test E 500mg/ week for 12 weeks+ 20-40mg dbol for first 6 weeks
Test E 500mg/ week for 12 weeks + EQ 300mg/ week for 10 weeks + Anavar for first 6 weeks
All cycles included either Arimidex or Aromasin EOD


----------



## gainztalk (Mar 25, 2017)

Thank You!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 25, 2017)

I'd run 250 test and higher Tren 400-500.


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 25, 2017)

I have run it both ways low test high tren and the other. I couldn't take the tren sides after week 4. It's crazy stuff.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 25, 2017)

At 215 12% b.f. You're pretty lean already. Unless you're really not 12% I would try what Ecks suggested and see how you handle it. Everyone is different. Tren is muh bitch. We get along just fine. If this is your 1st tren run start with 300 mgs ace 100 mg m/w/fr


----------



## BadBoys (Mar 25, 2017)

400mg of tren is too much for your first run. Tren isn't like any other compound you have run bro. I am serious you better start slow (75mg eod) or you may even have to do less depending on how you react to it but if you have legit tren ace start slow and work up. You want to find a dose that has minimal sides but is working for you. This shit has sent many to the looney ben so you better listen and take it easy being your first time. Other compounds you have done don't mess with your head and emotions but tren will if you over do it. And always run your test low to avoid sides. High test will cause more sides and ever time I have ran it higher it's ****ed it up for me. You need to keep test at a trt dose (150-200) is plenty and the tren will do the rest. Taking more test is a waste of your test since tren will over power it. So test will only be used to keep your libido in tact and you will also need something to control prolactin since it raises levels. Caber or bromos is best I wouldn't use prama shit can make you sick as a dog if barely taken too much.  I am also curious on what source you may be using because I have used a few from different sources and didn't get shit from it but if you get legit tren be carful and smart bro


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2017)

Why does everyone always wanna avoid tren sides... some of my best stories are either due to or about tren sides. It's like a right of passage or some shit.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 26, 2017)

People get a little crazy about Tren. It ain't the serious. If u get some shitty sides then u stop. Just like anything else. Shit ain't gonna send u to the Looney bin unless Ur fukked in the head to begin with. 

These young kids saying Tren is gonna make me snap or whatever. Grow up. Control yourself and be a mature adult


----------



## gainztalk (Mar 26, 2017)

Okay thanks, would you run any AI or caber/pramie with the cycle?


----------



## gainztalk (Mar 26, 2017)

I am fairly lean, just looking to get that extra edge from tren, and seeing where it takes me. Hopefully I get along with tren the same way you do haha, and okay, i'll give that a shot. Thanks!


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 27, 2017)

Start with low test and high tren like Ecks said. If you don't like the sides just up your test, it always helps.


----------



## gainztalk (Mar 27, 2017)

okay perfect, thanks!


----------



## bvs (Mar 27, 2017)

Personally i like low test high tren. I started very low at 300 test e and 300 tren ace and upped the tren as i went along. From memory i went as high as 600 tren


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 27, 2017)

Atg 600 tren e the sides killed me.  Always sweating and killed my cardio.  Good luck bro.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 27, 2017)

You don't need caber. If yer running a TRT dose (200-250 Mg) Test your AI needs should be minimal - ye still want to get bloods done mid-cycle though to be sure.

I'd keep Stane on hand but wouldn't lead with it unless you already know yer body is a prime aromatizer.


----------



## gainztalk (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for all the help! I was wondering what my pct should look like on this cycle (250mg test e, 300-400mg tren e)?


----------

